# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  مع الأسف .. في مأتمك يا حسين ..

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم...


في هالمتصفح راح اكون اكثر من صريحه.. واتمنى كل من يرد على موضوعي 
يحكم ضميره في البدايه ويواجه بصفحه بيضاء ويعترف بأخطاءه.. مو على شان ناخذ عنه فكره.. لا..
على شان يعاهد نفسه ما يكررها و يحسن من ذاته للأفضل..

سؤال اطرحه في بداية نقاشي..

اين نحن من مأتم ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام..؟؟
موقعنا فيه بالضبط ويش يكون؟؟
متفرج !!
مجرد مستمع!!
متفاعل مع المصيبه !!

عدة امور توضح موقعنا..

المتفرج.. هو اللي مايدري الله وين حاطنه.. بالمختصر ( مفهي ) بمعنى:
صاحو .. باصيح.. لطمو .. بالطم.. لا تستغربو .. فيه من هالصنف في كل مجلس ..
ممن همهم البركه .. ويطلعو لك بعدين من المجلس.. بركة بيت فلان مو زي بيت فلان.. او.. 
كل يوم بيت فلان بركتهم ست رول ابو نص ريال..
عجيب !! همي دبتي يعني ... الله يبارك فيها ويزيدها كمان وكمان..

الصنف الثاني .. مجرد مستمع .. بدون أي تفاعل.. متناسيا (( من لم يبك على مصاب الحسين فليتباكى )) بمعنى الحديث..
سبحانك ربي .. ابدا ما يحرك ساكن... بس خله يحدث موقف ظريف لو بالصدفه ما مانع و ضحك لك لو فرد بوزه شبرين بأبتسامه عريضه..
ماعلينا .. الله يهديه..

البعض .. يجيك ما يحترم اداب المجلس...
منها مسالة الجوال..
فمايحط جواله عالصامت.. حتى مع الحث على فعل هالشي..
وتجيك اعذار ..
مثلا مجلس نساء مرتبطين بمجلس الرجال باي وسيلة اتصال..
يجي قبل محاضرة السيد او الشيخ..
ياجماعه جوالاتكم عالصامت..
تجيك الحريم.. لا بس الرجال عالصامت لأنه يتضرر المايك 
!! صحيح !!
ليش وهو عالصامت ما فيه ذبذبات ..!!

صامت ليش !؟
على شان لا يلهي المستمعه بأتصالاته ورناته..
معروفه النفس البشريه مفطوره على الفضول..
رن جوال تلاقي كل الروس تلتفت لمصدر الصوت..

الأعظم اذا رد على المكالمه في وسط المحاضره..
احترم اللي يخطب قدامك وتقيد بأداب المجلس شوي !! \\ طبعا كلامي للنساء والرجال على حد سواء..

رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد فقام..

تتعثر لك بأثنين لو ثلاثه مبسطين مايقومو !!
ليش ,...؟؟
بتعبكم القومه.
والا في دعاء الفرج لولينا المنتظر ..
يدعي وهو مبسط.. 
ليش !! ماتدري ان من اداب الدعاء القيام واستقبال القبله..؟؟
ما تحترم وليك ووصيك وحسين زمانك بالوقوف ليش..!!
بس في المدرسه اذا بتجاوب على سؤال ترز طولك.. لكن للأمام عليه السلام.. قاعد..
ما شالله ...
القيـــام و الأنحناء مقرون بذكر القائم عجل الله فرجه كما الصلوات مقرونة بذكر محمد صل الله عليه وآله..


انسان ما يقوم ويقدر عظمة امامه لدى ذكره .. وين ينصره ويتحمل المشقه في سبيل الحق .. وهو اقلها ما يقوم ..


(( مممم خايف على المكان عفر )) !!  


الوقووف له ثواب لا يعد ولا يحصى..
سواء مع دعاء الفرج..
او بذكر القائم للقيام..
او مع المصرع..
لا عظمة كعظمة الوقوف..
استثني اللي ليهم ظروف واحكام خاصه.. ويخشى عليهم الضرر من هالوقفه..


واللي يتضايقو ويتأففو من الزحمه.. و ما عندهم استعداد للأزاحه والتوسيع ولا بقدر سم واحد..
ليش عاد.. !! خل اخوك يشاركك المصيبه ولا تحرم نفسك الأجر بهالتضايق..

يجيك واحد.. متربع وفارش عمره ولا بعد يمد رجوله.. لا هو شايب ولا مريض ولا همك الله..
وفئه تجيب كراسي,, عاد واقف عادي .. لو تبع الرحلات هاللي بدون رجول..
ويسدحه عالأرض .. افترش لك مساحه.. طيب وبعدين... ؟؟

مايمدي احد يقعد جنبه ولا وراه.. من برودة الحديد في هالجو .. وفوق هذا الحديد يضايق ..
ماعليه فيه ناس ما تتحمل وتحتاج لهالقعدات ولهالكراسي ..

بس اذا شفت شباب وخصوصا الحريم .. البنااات.. كل وحده جت بكرسيها ..
احم ... وقعدت ولا هامنها... دلاعه صراحه اعتبرها و انانيه ..
وتصيح بعدين..
نأتيك زحفا يا حسين..

بكرسيش عفر بتزحفي ..!!  

والا الأشكال واللبس اللي اني بنيه تلفت نظري مو بعد رجال !!

ابغى افهم حجاب ابو نفخه وشفايف ورديه كنها ماكله بوظه لو شاربه فيمتو .. وكرستاله في الخشم..
هذي وين موقعها في مجلس ابي عبدالله الحسين !!؟؟
وتالي تسمع صرختها..
لبيك ياحسين..

الحسين بريء من هيك اصناف..
و حسين زماننا المهدي ما يحتاج هيك لنصرته.. !!  

او اللي ولادها كلهم معاها.. وتجيك في وسط المجلس .. هذا يصارخ وهذا يهدر وهذا رايح وجاي وشوي ينداس بطنك منه.. 

يا اميروه ويش فيش على المسكينه...؟؟ويش تسوي بعد هالأم ..تبغى تتسمع..!!  



لا عااااد هذي مهي حجه..  تلم اولادها.. تعلمهم اصول المجلس.. تضبطهم.. اذا ما يفيد اللهم ادفع البلا ..
تقعد معاهم في مكان بعيد عن اكثر المستمعه لا يحوشهم ضرر .. مو في وسطتهم..!!

سلبيات كثيره اللي نشوفها في مآتمنا
ما تنعد.. اللي يذكر موقف يشاركنا فيه لعل راعيه يقرأه ويبطله المرات القادمه..
بس هذا فيض من غيض..
والله يكون بالعون..

كلامي هذا بهدف النصيحه لا التقريع والتهزيأ

ان كنت عازما على التغيير 
فعفى الله عما سلف ان كان تصرفك ايها القارئ مشابها لما ذكرت.. 


وهنيئا لمن اخذ ثواب كل مجلس وراعى ادابه وحق الله واوليائه والناس فيه.. 



لا للهروب هنا..
نعم للرد والمواجهه..

و وفقكم لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أميـــرووووو .. جبتيها عالجرح 

أنتي لو تدري وش يصير في حسينياتنا !! في ناس يستغلوا القيام للإمام الحجة عجل الله فرجه ,, ويبوقوا الحوالات ويستغلوا الزحمة بعد القيام من المجلس .. وأني وحدة ليلة مصيبة الأربعين طلعت من الحسينية وفتحت الشنطة إلا جوالي .. الله يرحمه .. أي نفوس هذي !! عاد أني بقول حتى لو وحدة نيتها تبوق .. والله العظيم المحاضرة اللي في الحسينية تخلي الواحد يغير من نفسه .. والقارئة الحسينية أسلوبها رائـــع .. يقطع القلوب ..

لكن ربي ينتقم منها الحرامية ..\\ تبوق 7 جوالات في هالمصيبة 

وهالسنة لا إله إلا الله أكثر من 10 جوالات !!

وإلا وسط المحاضرة والسوالف قايمة .. والتعليقات اللي ما لها داعي  والناس تتسمع..!!

وربي أشوف وكأنهم جايين يسدوا جانب بس 

الله يهديهم .. 

أميرة غنـاتي كل جانب ذكرتيه الصراحة أشوفه << ولو كان مو كل شي بالضبط

وبالنسبة للأطفال .. الواحد غصب عنه يعصب .. ما نعرف حتى نتسمع منهم .. >> صياح وترفيس<< 

وش الحــل ؟؟!!

بس مع هذا في ناس تتشرف الزهراء عليه السلام والإمام فيهم يشرفوا المحلس بروحانيتهم الطاهرة .. وأنفسهم العزيزة .. يعني نااس قصدها تتسمع .. 

وناااس ... 

الله يهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين ..

وبالنسبة حبيبتي لأسئلتش في البداية 

متسمع .؟؟ قارئ .. متفاعل مع المصيبة .؟؟

طبعا كل واحد بيشرف الصفحة بيقول .. متفاعل مع المصيبة 

فأنــا أقول هذا شي ربي أعلم فيه .. وبين العيد وربه

.. وأنتي أميرووه متفرجة لو ,, 

خخخخ

اسمحي ليي غنــاتي على الطوالة

وموضوع مــــرة حليوو 

ألف تحية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ترى كلامش يبغى ليه قعده
وأني الحين مستعجله>>بعد الدفن نبسط 
مع إني كنت محضره مثله للطرح بس راحت عليي
طبعا لي رجعه للتعليق وباحط باقي النقاط إللي ماذكرتيها

----------


## أسرار الليل

داايم هالأشيــاء اشووفهم في الحسينيه .. 
يعني الجولات يعني اووكي ما اشوفهم يرنوا واجد او أني ما انتبه ما ادري ..
بس ع البزارين يااعلي ودي اشيله وارقع ابه بالأرض .. يرفسوا .. يعوروا ولله ..
والأم ماتفز وتجلسهم لا بس تكلف ع حالها وتقول فلاان اقعد لااا .. 
اما ع ام نفخه وبراطم هذي ما اشووفها واجد في الحسينيات .. ولو شفتهم هذيلين مو مال عزا .. يعني احتمااال جايين بالدز أني ما ابغى احط في ذمتي بس اقول احتمال << احلفي زين 
اما ع المتفرجات فقط هذيلين انقهر منهم .. يعني أني اشوف البعض يعني يروحوا الحسينيه و يجلسوا ع الكنب ويتكتفوا ويتفرجوا ع اللي رايح واللي جااي .. وأني المسكينه اللي اكون توني طالعه من مجلس واللي رايحه له المجلس الثاني اجلس ع الأرض بس يلاا لأبا عبدالله كل شي يهوون 
اما ع ذكر القائم أني اللي اشوفهم يقوموا فيه صحيح يعني ناس مايقوموا بس إذا كان عندهم عذر ..
واللي يجوا بكراسيهم هذيلين يبطوا الجبد.. يعني ولوو حنا في حسينيه مو في نزهه ..
وفيه اشياااء وااجد في الحسينيات نشووفهم لضيق الوقت ما اقدر اقولهم هع
يعطيك العاافيــه حبيبتي ع الموضووع ..
تحيااتي

----------


## احلى توته

اني معااكم في اللي قلتوه
بسـ ع سالفة الجهااال
مسكينه الام وش اسوي في عمرها اذا ولادها من هالنوع هي بعد تبغى تسمع
حتى لو وين ما راحت ما بيسكتو يعني ما تسمع المسكينه
او على اللي يجيبوا كراسي
اللي اشوفه ان ما في وحده اجيب وياها كرسي الا اذا عدها عذر
بس اللي يقهروني ويبطوا جبدي
هم اصحاب النفخات والشفايف الحمره والعبي الملونه بجد يقهروني 
وين رايحين هذوله!!!
العباه مخــصره او من فوق لتحت الــوان :thumbdown: 
كل وحده قاعده او حاطه ايدها على خدها وشوي وتنام  :sleep: 
لا وبعد اذا جا وقت النعي
يرموا البوشيه على وجهم او يتكتفو واذا خلص النعي شالوها 
ولا متأثرين ولا جايبين خـبر
<<كانك يابو زيد ما غزيت>>
لا وبعضهم متغطيين الناس صياااح او هم ايسولفو
بجـــــد يقهرواااا :ranting: 
عندي بعد هدره واااجد :wink: 
 بسـ خليها الى مـره ثانيه<<  :wacko:  طولت عليكم 

يســــلمو امـووره ع الموضوع
يعطيك العااافيه
ـتحيااتيـ
ـتوتهـ

----------


## حلم لطيف

مشكلة يعانيها المجتمع بشكل عام

الله يهديهم ويصلحهم ان شاءالله

مشكورة أختي على الطرح

----------


## أبو سلطان

*ما شاء الله عليكم بناتي!* 
*تراني مو مره ها، أنا ريال لكن شيبه و ماين عليكم، و بحسبة أبوكم العود، و سامحوني.*  
*تراكم قلتوا كل اللي ما تبغوا اتقولوه، و فعلتوا و عملتوا كل اللي تبغوا ما تفعلوه و لا تعملوه، بل اتحاولوا تنتقدوه* 
*و ما أبغى أدخل وياكم بالتفاصيل* 
*فالله جل شأنه قال لنا: عليكم من أنفسكم، و أخبرنا بأن: لا يضركم من ضل و أكد لنا عن أنفسنا بــ: إن اهتديتم* 
*بعد حمراء و صفراء ما علينا منهم و الكل قبيله ربه* 
*أما قضية السرقات، فلو تركت البنات جوالاتها [موبايلاتها] في البيت لارتاحت أكثر منها حتى نفسيا* 
*أما العزية التي لا تترك مجال للإستماع فيها جيدا، بسبب سوالف نسوان، أو لغط أو بكى أطفال، نتركها، و نذهب عنها لعزية أخرى لها صفات حسينية أفضل، أو لعزية الرجال و لعلها أنفع بكثير بما تحتوي عليه من معلومات أطرأ و أنفع، إن أمكن.* 
*و قيل قديما: قليل مقيوم و لا كثير مضيع* 
*هذا و دمتم بكل ود* 
*و سامحوني*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

أختي أميره إلي قلتيه صحيح 
لكن سالفة الأطفال الأم ويش تسوي هي بعد ماودها يكونوا أطفالها مصدر ازعاج لكن لو الأب يساعد الأم بعد وياخذ أطفاله معاه بيكون أهون على الأم لكن لو بتجر وياها ثلاثة أو أربعة أكيد بيكون فوضى يعني لو عندها ولد عمره أربع سنوات وطالع فيقدر الأب يطلع معاه ماله داعي كل شي على الأم 
وأما بقية الموضوع مانقول إلا الله يهدي بناتنا ويصلحهم 
والله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## khozam

اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا جدا

اود ان الفت انتبه الجميع ان مصيبة الحسين شاملة ليش فقط الشهادة وانما هي ثورة ضد الظلم وضد الهمجية وضد الاسائة الى الاخرين وضد السكوت عن المنكر ومع الامر بالمعروف وانها جاءت لتعلمنا اصول التربية نستنبط منها محاسن الاخلاق والتربية الصحية ومعرفة الله وان نكون مع الحق ضد الباطل

وان الاحداث التى جرت في واقعة الطف جرت بالسيف والدم واللسان وفوق كل ذالك من اجل رفع كلمة الله 

وكل ما يجري الان في مجتمعنا من اجرام اي نعم اجرام من سرقات اثناء المجالس الحسينية  ومشاجرات تنتهي احيانا بقتل احد الخصوم بسبب التربية الخاطئة وعدم الاقتداء بتربيه اهل البيت عليهم السلام والتقليل من اهمية مصائبهم وعدم الاكتراث من البعض بأهمية هذا اليوم 

انا عندي سؤال الى الذين لا يهتمون بمصائب أهل البيت 

لاقدر الله لو كان احد من عائلتك الاقربون كأحد الوالدين او الاخوة أو الابناء او الزوجات كان بهم اي مكروه هل كنت ستهتم  مع العلم ان اهل البيت  أفضل بكثير من اهلنا؟

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعوان 

وحشرنا واياكم مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## همسة ألم

*حبيبتي امووووووووووووووووووووره*
*باحط ردي فيما بعد* 
*أنا الحين مستعجلة >>> عجل ليش داخله* 
*باحط ردي إن شاء العلي القدير* 
*الليلة* 
*بعد التسموعة,,*
*يلا مع السلامة *

----------


## بيسان

في البدايه عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام

هلا امووور والله كــ انك متربعه بقلبي

صدقتي غناتي في كل كلمة قلتيها وخااصه الجهالوه يضيقوا الخلق بس تدري من المفترض ان الاطفال نوديهم معانا 
حتى لو انهم مافهموا بس فطريا وحسينا جانب حسينيا ســينموا معهم ,,

اممم ومن ناحيه الكرسي موجوده وكانت جالسه قدامي شوي واعطيها سطار يطير وجهها القهر شكلها اصغر مني وحاطه الكرسي ومتسنده عليه بضمير ومثبته رجايلها ع شكل مثل ع الارض وصاايره كانها تشاهد مو في مجلس حسيني وحتى وقت العزاء هيك 

والعبي اهــ مو عبي قولي جلابييات تخيلي عبايه من الكتف الى الجنب كامل كله كرستالا ومن وراء زم والعبايه تبرق من بعيد والاشكال والانواع والحين جايه الموضه الكم كااامل بلون وردي بنفسجي بيج والوان وموديلات ونفخات وكم سندباد وكم مادري من

والا اخص واعظم قولي الوجوه مفتووحه بدون اي تعابير لتفاعلهم بوقت ذكر المصاب 

سووواء انها ذهبت الى المجلس الحسيني الفلاني وشفت فلانه وفلانه وو


وطبعا ماننسى السرقه ليله 9 جيرانا نسرقوا اهل البيت يروحوا يتسمعوا ومايرجعوا الا البيت مبيووق وين الضمير 

لالا اقول الا الفرج الفرج الفرج يااامولاي

والله يكون بالعوون

وستحملوني ع الهدره الززايدهاختكم ,,بيسان

----------


## Princess

مرحبـــــا
مأجورين




> أميـــرووووو .. جبتيها عالجرح 
> هلااااااااا ...  سلامتش من الجرح
> 
> أنتي لو تدري وش يصير في حسينياتنا !! في ناس يستغلوا القيام للإمام الحجة عجل الله فرجه ,, ويبوقوا الحوالات ويستغلوا الزحمة بعد القيام من المجلس .. وأني وحدة ليلة مصيبة الأربعين طلعت من الحسينية وفتحت الشنطة إلا جوالي .. الله يرحمه .. أي نفوس هذي !! عاد أني بقول حتى لو وحدة نيتها تبوق .. والله العظيم المحاضرة اللي في الحسينية تخلي الواحد يغير من نفسه .. والقارئة الحسينية أسلوبها رائـــع .. يقطع القلوب ..
> اف اف ياساااااتر  هذيلا ماينفع فيهم شي قلوب من حجر واقسى.. ويلهم من عذاب الله .. واجرش على الله
> 
> لكن ربي ينتقم منها الحرامية ..\\ تبوق 7 جوالات في هالمصيبة 
> 
> وهالسنة لا إله إلا الله أكثر من 10 جوالات !!
> ...



مسموحه حبابه
ربي يحلي ايامش
ويحييش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> ترى كلامش يبغى ليه قعده
> وأني الحين مستعجله>>بعد الدفن نبسط 
> مع إني كنت محضره مثله للطرح بس راحت عليي
> طبعا لي رجعه للتعليق وباحط باقي النقاط إللي ماذكرتيها



انتظر تلك الرجعه..  :rolleyes: 
وانتظر النقاط
منوره
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 

*اولا عظم الله لكم الاجر* 

*ثانيا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله ياامور جبتيها ع المضبوووط* 

*انا استغرب من الحريم او حتى البنات اللي بوقت المصيبه ضحك وطق حنك* 

*ولا شيء يقهر ويضحك بنفس الوقت* 

*بالحسينيه او تى بالبيوت والشيخ يقرا والناس مشروبات انواع والوان حليب لبن عصير قهوه* 

*شاي نعناع زنجبيل عليهم بالعافيه بس عاد مو وقت المصيبه اذا انتهى يصير وقت الشرب* 

*او على الاقل قبل لايبتدي والشي اللي يحز بالنفس تشوفوهم يشربوا ويضربوا على صدورهم* 

*(واحسينااه )ويكملوا شرب ويتباكون* 

*او يصيحوا وتشوفوهم متفاعليين وبعدين فجأه يسولفوا مغاك ويقطعوا عليك انفعالك  وهذا اللي* 

*(يبط المراره )مثل اليوم رحت اتسمع وبالصدفه جلست جنب حرمه كبيره اشوي* 

* اعرفها الحين نسمع المصيبه*

*الا تسالني هلاااا يا.....شخبارك شخبار عبود وحسون الصيااااح الى الحين يصيح*

*عاد انا جاوبتها جواب واحد لمية سؤال الحمدلله* 

*وتسكت وترجع وين اختك ...ليش ماتجي ..انا صمتتتتت* 

*الا واختك وينهااا...ماتنشااف ....من تزوجت ماشفناها ولهنا عليها ..*

*انا  من الزهق جاوبتها حتى انا مااشوفها ماتجي واجد* 

*والحمدلله سكتت يوم شافتني مو معطتها وجه* 

*وعلى سالفة البركه اذا اخذوا تشوفيهم يقلبوا بالكيسه يمين يسار يتعرفوا على اللي فيها* 

*واستغفر الله تقول لي ام زوجي انه في حريم يدخلوا مكان التسموع ياخذوا البركه وعلى طول يطلعوا*

*حتى مايسمعوا شيء* 

*وكأن البركه بس بالاكل مو بالاستماع والحظور* 

*المشكله مو بالحريم الكبار بس لا حتى بالشباب او الشابات* 

*العام صار موقف قسما بالله طقيت على راسي ماتوقعت من وحده فاهمه ومتعلمه هالموقف* 

*وحده عندها نوعين بسكويت بركه فوزعت على نص الحريم كرتون والنص الباقي من الكرتون الثاني*

*حرمه ورمت لها سيييييييييييييل من الكلمات البذيئه ليييش علشان بس ماعطتها من هالنوعين*

*شيء بالفعل يقهرر ويحز بالنفس والخاطر بمجالس ابا عبد الله تحدث هالمواقف* 

*وربي لو اظل اتكلم الى الفجر مابنخلص* 

*الله يهديهم يارب*


*<<تكلمت واجد* 

*اسفه من جد بس فيض من غيظ* 

*تسلمي على الطرح يالغاليه*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآله محمد 
ياما شفت مثل هالناس واعظم 
بس ويش نقول
بالنسبة للجوال 
أممممم
أعتقد أنه لو حط على الصامت مافي أي ضرر :rolleyes: 
بس ساعات مزي ينسى يقول بحطه بعد شوي 
وينسى ...
ويمكن يتناسى أو أي شي 
وأما عن القيام 
مادري أني أشوف الكل ماشاء الله يقوم,,,
خليتيني أبتسم على ((ممممم عفر خايف على المكان )) 
والكراسي ...
هم بعد نادر مااشوفهم مو جودين وحتى لو كانوا موجودين فأكييد 
عندهم عذر 
واما العبايات 
ياعلييييي مايقهرني إلى هالبنتين يرفعوووووووووون الضغط 
والله العباه مخصرة ولا بعد عليها جاكيت 
يلفت للأنتباه وبعد مخصر
والثانيه أعظم منها 
طبعا ملونييين من فوق إلين تحت 
بالله عليكم هذولين رايحين وين ؟؟
وفي غيرهم بس مره هذولين يلفتون الإنتباه عدددل 
واما  الجهال هذولين الله يحرس أعمارهم 
مرررررره مشاغبين وحركين وكله يصيحون 
والأكل كله منفر ,,
وين الإم ؟؟ 
تتفرج على الإولاد ولا تنطق بكلمة ولاتتحرك!!
والنسواان الله يهديهم 
يقعدووون يتكلمون مع بعض إذا ماعجبهم الموضوع 
كأنه مافي أحد إلا هم  
يعني الواااحد يشوف العجايب لما يروح إلى الحسينيه 
تقولووون قاعدين في سوق لو شي 
استغفر الله العلي العظيم,,, من كل ذنب عظيم 
وأخر شي  :bigsmile:  >>>>> وأخيرا مابغت أتخلص 
أحب اقول مشكووووووووووووره خيتي ع الطرح 
الحلو ,,,
واسمحي لي
على الرد المتأخر من زمان رجعت من
التسمووعه بس مافضيت إلا من شوي  :toung: 
واسمحي لي على الهدره الواااجد  :embarrest: 
تحياتووووووووووووووووووو :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

> داايم هالأشيــاء اشووفهم في الحسينيه .. 
> يعني الجولات يعني اووكي ما اشوفهم يرنوا واجد او أني ما انتبه ما ادري ..
> بس ع البزارين يااعلي ودي اشيله وارقع ابه بالأرض .. يرفسوا .. يعوروا ولله ..
> ياعلي فتحت باب على هاليهالوه شكله ما بيتسكر .. 
> والأم ماتفز وتجلسهم لا بس تكلف ع حالها وتقول فلاان اقعد لااا .. 
> هذي بجد تقهرني .. كنها صمنديقه
> اما ع ام نفخه وبراطم هذي ما اشووفها واجد في الحسينيات .. ولو شفتهم هذيلين مو مال عزا .. يعني احتمااال جايين بالدز أني ما ابغى احط في ذمتي بس اقول احتمال << احلفي زين 
> هههههههههه ليش لا.. يجوز والله..!!
> اما ع المتفرجات فقط هذيلين انقهر منهم .. يعني أني اشوف البعض يعني يروحوا الحسينيه و يجلسوا ع الكنب ويتكتفوا ويتفرجوا ع اللي رايح واللي جااي .. وأني المسكينه اللي اكون توني طالعه من مجلس واللي رايحه له المجلس الثاني اجلس ع الأرض بس يلاا لأبا عبدالله كل شي يهوون 
> ...



الله يعافيش ويخليش
منوره
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مأجورين بمصاب أبا عبد الله
يا أمور  بالصراحه طرحك للموضوع  خلاني أذكر
إلي أشوفه في المأتم حدث ولاحرج
والي كان يقهرني أكثر شيء  عدم وقوفهم لدعاء للحجه عليه السلام اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه الشريف 
يقعدوو يطالعوو في الواحد لا ويتبسمو
 نفسي في ذيك اللحظه اتلهم من  روسهم
وكذلك وقوفهم للمصرع 
غير الجهالو أحس لو هم معلمين على احترام المجالس ومفهمين كانو بجلسوو وبيسمعو وبيفهمو الي صاير مو أكل وهدره  وصريخ
عاد اني هالسنه ماسكت وقت المصرع  وكان يوم عاشر وكان زحمه المجلس فطريت اجلس عند الباب
وكان مسكر و الواحد متوجه ومافي الا الجاهل يفتح ويسكر في الباب  وساكته عن ولدها وكان الي مضايقني ان في صوت لشيخ ثاني يقرا فكان  يغطي عليي
ويشتتني  اني هني طلعت عصبيتي :evil: 
وماقدرت اسكت قمت أقول ويش برادة هالقلب
ساكته عن ولدها ومخليتنه على هواه وقلت له يلا روح عندأمك  :evil:  
ووقت المحاضرات بدل مايستفدو النسواني يقعدوو يسولفو
يعني أبد مافي  توجه والي تقعد أطلع يمين وشمال إذا شافت الناس غطت وجوهم وصاحت  كأنه الشيء غريب
ولا تشوفي منهم ولا دمعه ولا حتى تأثر
عندي بعد سوالف واجد
بسبي هدره وهرار اليوم
بكره أكمل
يعطيش العافيه غناتي
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآآآم امورره
ما اتوقعت كل هالسوالف في جميع المآتم افكرر بس احنااا خخخ
بقولش عن اللي صار ليي السنه والله مستغربه حدي من اللي سوته الاادميه طوط طوط 
...<< لا تخافي مو سب خخخ
يا طويلة العمر هذا في اول يوم للمجلس بالعصر رحت وكان زحمه واني اتنطط بين الاوااادم عشان اصير قداام لانه فيه سعى اشوي خخخ 
الا اجي لي وحده ومعاها بنتها تقريباً عمرها اممم 4 او 5 سنوات تعتبر كبيره وتفهم انه هذا مأتم واتصير قداامي المهم ما علينا ما قنا شي ،،
اي اقول لش ويش اللي صار في وقت النعي الاولي اول ما يبدي الشيخ واني مندمجه بالاصياااح واصرخ 
يا حسين ويا زهراء الا هالوحده داقه على ركبتي{ سكتي بنتي اتخاااف }  :sila: 
اتخيلي والله خلتني في غبنه لين رجعت البيت 
واني فيي الغبنه ويلي على قلبي هههه 
والشي الغريب الي شفته بعد يوم عاشر بالتحديد وبصراحه اول مره اشوفه اصلاً انه وحده عليها هذا ابو نفخه < اني اسميه عمبوره ههههه
والله وجههاا مو وجه تسمووع وتسمح ليي بس اتصدقي ما طَولت على طووول طلعت عفر كان ولدها يصيح ما ادري خخخ
واما على الكراسي ما اشووف الصراحه الا ما ندر يعني العجايز بس مو كلهم ونفس الشي الجوالات عفر ما اسمعهم يرنو الا ما ندر طبعاً وللضروره احكاام 
>> طيب يستنوو بعدالمجلس 
وعلى قلبي بنت اختي يوم تاسع طاحت من على الدرج في الحسينيه وهي طالعه والكل يتفرج عليها << تلفزيون هي لو برجكتور خخخ وهي تصرخ مو بحولكم صراحه اتعورت حتى صار فيها رض في ركبتها الله يعينها
واحنا عندنا عزيه بالبيت وطبعاً الصراحه انقدم اليهم الشاي وغيره اول ما يبدا بالمحاضره ، ونعطيهم البركه بعد ما يخصل على طول 
واليهال ما شاء الله عالم من الازعااج يدخلوا الينا المطبخ خخخ
وه اشوى غرفتي اقفلها ههههه كان دخلوها بعد  
يسلموو اميررره خليتيني اهدر واايد واسمحي لي 
ومأجوره ومثابه 
يعطيش العافيه غناتي 
تحياااتوو

----------


## بنـت الجود

أولا مأجورين ومثابين بمصيبة أباعبدالله الحسين ع

وثاني شيء تسلمي على الطرح القيم و الهادف خيه

وكل اللي قلتيه صحيح مئة بالمئة و ياليت يستفيد منه الجميع

لكن بالنسبة للأطفال الصغار بصراحة مشكلة حتى للأم نفسها

و مش ذنبها ان أولادها مزعجين  :wacko:  و تلاقيها المسكينة مي عارفة تتسمع

ولازم الأب يتعاون معاها مثل ماتفضلت أختنا أزهار اللوتس يعني ياخذ بعضهم اياه

والله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أمورة ..
شخبارش غناتي من الرفيس والمرافس .. :toung: 
والله أمور موضوعك جبتيه في الصميم
لان الكل صاير يعيش هالوضع المتعب ..
وراح أتكلم عن كل الاشياء الي تكلمتي عنها
لان جد نفسي أحصل على حلول الى هالاشياء ..
على سالفة المتفرجين
ماشاء الله تبارك الله عندنا متفرجين واجد مرة
وكل وحده تقول الزود عندي
جد نفسي أعرف الحين هم لمايشوفوا الشي الي يصير 
أو يسمعوا الكلام إلي ينقال
أبد ماتجيهم الغبنه ويصيحوا على الشي الي صار لآهل بيت النبوة
والله لو قاعدين يشاهدوا مسلسل ومات البطل أو البطلة
والله كان سووا اليهم فاتحه وهم قاعدين
بس على أابي عبدالله الحسين أبد مافي ولادمعة 
أو تفاعل أو أي شي ..
في الحسينيه إلي أروح أتسمع فيها 
أشوف الكل يشابق عشان يقعد في الوسط
عشن يتفرج ويشوف كل شي عدل
أني ما أنكر إن أني من الناس إلي أسارع إلى إني أجلس في وسط المجلس
بس مو عشان أتفرج لاني أحس إن الوسط
أخشع من الاطراف ..
ولان مادري في عندي قناعة إن لو بجلس على الاطراف راح يجن جنوني
وماراح أفهم ولاشي من إلي ينقال
وبالفعل في كذا مرة تأخرت في الروحة وصرت جالسه على الجنب
وقسم بالله ماحسيت روحي في مأتم
حسيت روحي في مكان للسوالف والحش والروحه والجية
وساحة لعب إلى الاطفال 
وإلي جالسين هناك مو حاطين في بالهم إنه يتسمعوا
ما أقول الكل بس الاغلبيه 
فعشان هيك صرت أظطر إني أروح إلى الحسينيه أمشي إذا بتتاخر
 عشان بس أحصل ليي مكان في الوسط 
لان الاطراف ماتصلح إلى إن الواحد يتسمع فيها .. 
والصراحه في بعض الكلمات سمعتها من بعض البنات
وحده تقول مادري على ويش الناس تصيح
ماني شايفة شي يصيح
كله كلام صار ليه سنين ومنين من صار يصيحوا عليه إلاويه
بالذمة هذي شيعيه أو حتى في قلبها ولاء إلى أهل البيت ..
أو هذول إلي من يدخلون المجلس لين يطلعون
وهم أبد فلانه سوت وفلانه قالت
وطول الوقت سوالف رايحه وسوالف جاية
ولاهم داقين خبر الى إلي حوالينهم إنهم يبغوا يتسمعوا أوشي
ليلة التاسع وأني في الحسينيه
وراي كانوا بنات ثنتين كانوا سوالف سوالف
قلت لا الحين بيسكتون ماتوقع بعدين بيظلوا يسولفوا
الا تم أفتتاح المجلس بالقرآن الكريم
وهم السوالف ألف عندهم << حتى القرآن ما أحترموه ..
وخلص القرآن وأبتدوأ بالزيارة وهم السوالف أشكال وألوان
وعن كل شي 
وقسم بالله النعي إلي مع الزيارة يفتت الصخر من حرارته
وهم أبد ماهم حاسين إلى شي
نفسي أعرف السبب تحجر القلوب أو ويش بالطبظ
خلصوا الزيارة
وجا دور المحاضرة قلت ننتظر ونشوف لوين نوصل وياهم
ومحاضرتنا هذاك اليوم كانت تتكلم عن هالشي
عن السوالف وعن كل شي يسووه البنات لما يروحوا المأتم
وما يحترموا الزهراء سلام الله عليها
والله وهم ولاعندهم فيها السوالف داقة على الاخر
ولا كأن الكلام يعنيهم
سوالف سوالف سوالف
أقول مايتعبوا من هالهدرة ..
وخلصت المحاضرة ولاهم مهتمين ولاشي
وقروأ المصاب وهم لساتهم على السوالف
المشكلة إن ما كان لي مفر منهم لانهم لازقين في ظهري مرة
والمكان زحمة يعني مافي مجال أروح لايمين ولا شمال ..  
وعلى سالفة الجوال
الصراحه ماحس فيه أحد كذا عندنا يمكن في مكانات ثانيه واني ما أشوفه
بس اني قدامي ماشفت ..
أما على الوقفة لما ينقرأ دعاء الحجة سلام الله عليه أو وقت المصيبة
لا الحمدلله أشوف الكل إلي عندنا يوقف أحترام
عاد المتفرج أو المنحرق قلبه على مصاب أبي عبدالله .. 
أما على سالفة الكراسي فلغاية الحين ماشفت أحد يجي في الحسينيه 
إلي أروح الها ويكون حامل ليه كرسي
حتى لو كانت وحده حامل 
لان فيه جدران و أعمدة يقدر الكل يستند عليها
ولو ماحصلت هذا بيكون ذنبها لانها تأخرت .. 
أما على اللبس فحدث ولاحرج ..
اللبس أشكال وألوان وموديلات جديدة تطلع بس في محرم
ولابعد أزيدش من الشعر بيت إن فيه بعض البنات
لازم كل محرم تسوون الها عباية جديدة عشان بس العشرة
تقول تخيلي الناس تشوفني بعباتي القديمة << لاويه رايحه معرض أزياء ..
ولا ديك العباية فيها كل مالذا وطاب من الالوان وأنواع الكرستلات
إلي برقها يوصل لين آخر العالم
وإلي تجي ومطلعه الشعر ولاكأنها رايحه تعزي الزهراء على مصابها
كأنها رايحع المعاريس
شعر طالع وكحلة كل يوم لون يتناسب مع لون العباءة
<< بالذمة هذول رايحين ويش يسووا 
يتفرجوا ويسولفوا لو يعزوا الزهراء 
أتوقع أني إنهم رايحين يستعرضوا ويسولفوا وبس .. 
أما على سالفة الجهال
فهني أني بصارخ لين يوصل صراخي الى آخر العالم
لاني جد أعاني من هالسالفة
أني ماقول إلي عنده جهال لايروح يتسمع
بس اعلم أولادي أحترام المجلس
أفهمه إن أحنا رايحين نعزي الزهراء في ولدها مو نروح نلعب ونسولف
ماشاء الله في ناس أولادهم ينحطوا على الجرح بيرى
وناس اللهم ياكافي ،،
بس الصراحه إذا الجهال بيشوفوا أماتهم ماهم مهتمين
تتوقعوا إنهم هم راح يهتموا
أبد ....
ولللللللللللللللللل
عفر هدرت واجد
بس والله من حر مافيني 
بالذات هذول البنات إلي أبد ماعندهم إحساس بالمصيبة .. :evil:  
الله يبعدنا من كل هذول الناس إلي قلوبهم مرة قاسية على مصاب
أبا عبدالله الحسين ..
وفي الاخير أميرة
أعذري هدرتي المطولة
ترى في عندي هدرة زيادة بس قلت خلاص
لاحد يطردني  :rolleyes:  ...
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب على الطرح الجميل ..
والله يوفقنا وإياكم الى كل خير يارب
ويجلعنا من الباكين على مصاب إبي عبدالله الحسين 
في كل حين ..
تحياتي العطرة 
هموس ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام على ابن سدرة المنتهى 
السلام على ابن جنة المأوى 
السلام على ابن زمزم والصفا

عدت والعود أحمد>>كنا إلا أحد سأل عنش :toung:  :embarrest: 
يالله ندخل في النقاش بس بلا عتب
أولا بالنسبه للجوالات هداويش الناس تتسمع ولا فجأه إلاهو صوت جوالهم مفزع الدنيا ومشتت المستمعه ومخليهم ما يعرفوا يتسمعوا دله حطي هزاز إذا ماتبغي تخليه في البيت بس أني أشوف لو تخليه في البيت أحسن لش ولينا
ثانيا بالنسبه لذكر القائم هداوه كلها فزه على الأقل تحركوا دمكم بدل القعده الطويله
لكن هو زي ماقلتي يخافوا على المكان >>عذر أقبح من ذنب
لذكره ماتقوموا كيف بتصيروا من أنصاره>>وهم متسدحين على السرير بيجاهدوا بين يديه
بالنسبه للكراسي أني ماشفت هاذي الظاهره عدنا من أية وحده
بس أني ماشوف فيها شي إذا وحده ظهرها خربان >>زيي يعني 
وجيب ليها كرسي إلهو مسنده وتقعد في الوسطه لأن مافي جنب الجدار ليها محل
بالنسبه للبس اوهوووووووو حدث ولاحرج هدواه هدواه رايحه مأتم الحسين لو رايحه عرس 
إشي كرستال حجابها وصدرها وإشي زخرفه بطول الكم والصدر ولاجلابيات العرس 
ما سمعتوا ماورد عن الإمام إذا هل محرم لم يرى باسما ويرى عليه آثار الحزن
وانتون عليكم لبس الزينه ولبس الفرح >>هو أصلا هاللبس عليكم حرام فما بالكم بتعزية الحسين
بالنسبه لليفصلوا ليهم عبايات مخصوصه لمحرم >>أقول مدام هي لمحرم خلاص خليها تناسب المجلس مو حقت حفله تجي بها المأتم تعزي الزهراء لو تتشمت فيها>>بالله دقولي
وحده ذكرت إن البنات يروحوا بالدز يمكن مجبورين 
أقول ههه مستحيل البنات أحين ينجبروا على شي 
بس هدولا رايحين يستعرضوا لأن هاذي فرصت العرض في المدرسه ممنوع وفي العرس موالكل راح يشوفهم فهاذي وقت العرض 
أما بالنسبه للأولاد صحيح مزعجين ويفضوا الرآس ومايخلوا الواحد يسمع بس زي ماقالوا الأخوات الأم بعد تمبى تسمع ويش تسوي في عمرها نتفة ولد ومطلع ليها قرون وفي من لايفهم ضرب صياح يقول مايحب الزحمه والله احتارت الأم ويش تسوي في عمرها 


أما أحين إنجي للنقاط إلا راح أضيفها
التفسح في المجالس 
إطفاء الضوء
لبس السواد
نشر السواد
التفنن في الأطعمه
خل تعليقي عليهم لمرة ثانيه ترى تعبت مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره

----------


## Princess

مرحبا





> اني معااكم في اللي قلتوه
> 
> بسـ ع سالفة الجهااال
> مسكينه الام وش اسوي في عمرها اذا ولادها من هالنوع هي بعد تبغى تسمع
> حتى لو وين ما راحت ما بيسكتو يعني ما تسمع المسكينه
> عزيزتي اللي تعلم ولادها من نعومة اظافرهم ان الحسينيه مكان للأحترام واذا سوو شقاوه ادبتهم و نهرتهم راح يكبرو على هالشي .. اما تسكت ولا همك الله .. هذي مشكله !!
> او على اللي يجيبوا كراسي
> اللي اشوفه ان ما في وحده اجيب وياها كرسي الا اذا عدها عذر
> تبغي احلف لش مو كلهم عندهم عذر..
> ...






ربي يسلمش ويخليش حبابه
منوره وياهلا
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> مشكلة يعانيها المجتمع بشكل عام
> 
> الله يهديهم ويصلحهم ان شاءالله
> 
> مشكورة أختي على الطرح



 :rolleyes:  العفو خيه
يهدي الجميع ان شالله
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> *ما شاء الله عليكم بناتي!*
> 
> *تراني مو مره ها، أنا ريال لكن شيبه و ماين عليكم، و بحسبة أبوكم العود، و سامحوني.* 
> *مسامح عمي .. :) تفضل*  
> *تراكم قلتوا كل اللي ما تبغوا اتقولوه، و فعلتوا و عملتوا كل اللي تبغوا ما تفعلوه و لا تعملوه، بل اتحاولوا تنتقدوه*
> 
> *يعني ويه.. يعني اني ما اقوم في المجلس مثلا لا سمح الله لو مفهيه !!* 
> *هذا اللي فهمته من كلامكم..* 
> *و ما أبغى أدخل وياكم بالتفاصيل* 
> ...



مسامح عمي
منور وحياك على راسناوالله

لسا الدنيا بخير
وفيه شباب وبنات فاهمين وواعين 
وقول وفعل ..  :bigsmile: 
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم...
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم  
حياش الله خيتي أميرة المرح
شفت الموضوع من البداية وحبيت اني آخذ وقتي لأرى الردود من بعض الإخوة والأخوات 
وبالفعل كما توقعت من الجميع كانوا مفل ما يقولوا يبردوا الخاطر ، وللعلم إن شاء الله محتوى هذا الموضوع سوف يوضع على شكل نقاط ويعطى لأحد المشايخ ان شاء الله تعالى ، جزاكم الله كل الخير .  
في هالمتصفح راح اكون اكثر من صريحه.. واتمنى كل من يرد على موضوعي 
يحكم ضميره في البدايه ويواجه بصفحه بيضاء ويعترف بأخطاءه.. مو على شان ناخذ عنه فكره.. لا..
على شان يعاهد نفسه ما يكررها و يحسن من ذاته للأفضل..
بالفعل أختي يجب على كل شخص منا أن يتحدث بأريحية هنا قالمجال مفتوح للكل ولكل من له رأي معارض أو موافق  
سؤال اطرحه في بداية نقاشي.. 
اين نحن من مأتم ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام..؟؟
موقعنا فيه بالضبط ويش يكون؟؟
متفرج !!
مجرد مستمع!!
متفاعل مع المصيبه !! 
سؤال وجيه كبداية للموضوع المهم أختي  
عدة امور توضح موقعنا.. 
المتفرج.. هو اللي مايدري الله وين حاطنه.. بالمختصر ( مفهي ) بمعنى:
صاحو .. باصيح.. لطمو .. بالطم.. لا تستغربو .. فيه من هالصنف في كل مجلس ..
ممن همهم البركه .. ويطلعو لك بعدين من المجلس.. بركة بيت فلان مو زي بيت فلان.. او.. 
كل يوم بيت فلان بركتهم ست رول ابو نص ريال..
عجيب !! همي دبتي يعني ... الله يبارك فيها ويزيدها كمان وكمان.. 
إيه هؤلاء مصيبتهم مصيبة 
على الرغم من أن حضورهم >>>مجرد حضورهم فيه بركة 
بس البعض منهم الله يهديه مفل ما قلتي >>همتي دبتي 
ومقارنة بين المأتم الفلاني والمأتم العلاني 
وغالباً تجد هذه الفئة من الفارغين روحياً  
الصنف الثاني .. مجرد مستمع .. بدون أي تفاعل.. متناسيا (( من لم يبك على مصاب الحسين فليتباكى )) بمعنى الحديث..
سبحانك ربي .. ابدا ما يحرك ساكن... بس خله يحدث موقف ظريف لو بالصدفه ما مانع و ضحك لك لو فرد بوزه شبرين بأبتسامه عريضه..
ماعلينا .. الله يهديه.. 
هذا الصنف الذي يطلق على نفسه المتحرر بلباس الحياء 
يعني عنده قيود وضعها المجتمع 
فيخاف فقط من نظرة المجتمع له وتراه يجمع بين السخرية المبطنة والمغلفة . 
البعض .. يجيك ما يحترم اداب المجلس...
منها مسالة الجوال..
فمايحط جواله عالصامت.. حتى مع الحث على فعل هالشي..
وتجيك اعذار ..
مثلا مجلس نساء مرتبطين بمجلس الرجال باي وسيلة اتصال..
يجي قبل محاضرة السيد او الشيخ..
ياجماعه جوالاتكم عالصامت..
تجيك الحريم.. لا بس الرجال عالصامت لأنه يتضرر المايك 
!! صحيح !!
ليش وهو عالصامت ما فيه ذبذبات ..!! 
صامت ليش !؟
على شان لا يلهي المستمعه بأتصالاته ورناته..
معروفه النفس البشريه مفطوره على الفضول..
رن جوال تلاقي كل الروس تلتفت لمصدر الصوت.. 
الأعظم اذا رد على المكالمه في وسط المحاضره..
احترم اللي يخطب قدامك وتقيد بأداب المجلس شوي !! \\ طبعا كلامي للنساء والرجال على حد سواء.. 
هذا النوع من الناس هو الطامة الكبرى والداهية العظمى التي حلت علينا منهم 
فترى الشخص منهم يحضر وكأنه في مباراة 
أو أنهم مجبر على الحضور ولا يمانع أبداً في إطلاق الضحكات وفي وسط المجلس والداهية العظمى أنه يخالف كل ما يسمعه في أي محاضرة يسمعها 
فقط لأنه قرأ كتاب للمفكر الفلاني أو الكاتب العلاني 
فلا يرى في روايات أهل البيت عليهم السلام أي فائدة ويعترض على أي حكم شرعي بدعوى أنه متخلف ومن قرون الجهل 
ولا يعلم بأنه هو من يروج للعادات الجاهلية بكل معانيها وروح الجاهيلة متأصلة فيه 
فمن عدم إحترامه للمجلس الحسيني الى انشغاله و>>>إشغاله المستمعين بتوافه الأمور الى نقاشه بعد المحاضرة وتركيزة على ما طرحه الشيخ من نقاط من المفترض أن يتم البحث والتوسع في معرفتها . 
رحم الله من ذكر القائم من آل محمد فقام.. 
تتعثر لك بأثنين لو ثلاثه مبسطين مايقومو !!
ليش ,...؟؟
بتعبكم القومه.
والا في دعاء الفرج لولينا المنتظر ..
يدعي وهو مبسط.. 
ليش !! ماتدري ان من اداب الدعاء القيام واستقبال القبله..؟؟
ما تحترم وليك ووصيك وحسين زمانك بالوقوف ليش..!!
بس في المدرسه اذا بتجاوب على سؤال ترز طولك.. لكن للأمام عليه السلام.. قاعد..
ما شالله ...
القيـــام و الأنحناء مقرون بذكر القائم عجل الله فرجه كما الصلوات مقرونة بذكر محمد صل الله عليه وآله..
انسان ما يقوم ويقدر عظمة امامه لدى ذكره .. وين ينصره ويتحمل المشقه في سبيل الحق .. وهو اقلها ما يقوم ..
(( مممم خايف على المكان عفر )) !!  
الوقووف له ثواب لا يعد ولا يحصى..
سواء مع دعاء الفرج..
او بذكر القائم للقيام..
او مع المصرع..
لا عظمة كعظمة الوقوف..
استثني اللي ليهم ظروف واحكام خاصه.. ويخشى عليهم الضرر من هالوقفه.. 
هنا لنا وقفه مع الوقوف عند ذكر القائم عجل الله فرجه الشريف ، فالبعض وكما ذكرتِ أختي لا يقف من باب عدم الإحترام وهذا ما نركز عليه هنا فهو بلا شك 
مأثوم لنكرانه الإحترام عن الإمام عجل الله فرجه 
لكن البعض لا يقف لظروفه الخاصة والتي لا يعلم بها الا هو 
فتجد أن البعض أمامك بكامل صحته لكنه في الحقيقة يعاني من بعض الامراض الغير ظاهرة فلا يجب الحكم على مظهر الشخص لكن يجب أن نقدم الأعذار للكل بحكم عدم معرفتنا بمعوقاتهم . 
واللي يتضايقو ويتأففو من الزحمه.. و ما عندهم استعداد للأزاحه والتوسيع ولا بقدر سم واحد..
ليش عاد.. !! خل اخوك يشاركك المصيبه ولا تحرم نفسك الأجر بهالتضايق..
يجيك واحد.. متربع وفارش عمره ولا بعد يمد رجوله.. لا هو شايب ولا مريض ولا همك الله..
هذا أختي عندنا واااااااااايد تصير بس فيه رأي مخالف أيضاً البعض من تعطيهم مجال تلاقيهم ياكلوك بالقعده يعني ومثال شخصي >>>>
نروح الحسينية من الساعه 7 المغرب والشيخ ما يقرأ الا الساعة 8 ونستمع الى السيرة ونستفيد من الدعاء اللي يصير في هالاوقات الشريفة وتلاقي من توصل 
الساعه 7و45 دقيقة ناس تجي وتقعد تطالع فيك بعيون قوية يعني إفهمها قوم خلني أقعد 
أنا شخصياً ما أقوم أبداً أبداً الا لشخصين 
والدي <<<إحترام 
شخص كبير في السن لا يستطيع الحضور من البداية 
لكن البعض الآخر يعتمد على أنه سيلاقي مكان بمجرد دخوله الحسينية ، وهذه النوعية لا أتزحزح لأجلها قيد أنمله ولا أتحرج من الكلام معها حول هذا الأمر 
موقف حصل أمامي ....
شخص حجمه بكل صراحه كبير يعني >>متين 
جاء في ليلة العاشر من المحرم وأثناء قراءة السيرة 
وفي يده كأس حليب ودخل الحسينية 
وقام يطالع في شخص شباب ويوم ما قام اله قال له بكل وقاحه >>ما تشفني في مقام أبوك ...من الحرج قام هذا الشاب لكن المكان لا يسع أبداً أبداً أبداً لحجم هذا الشخص 
وما شفناه الا مره وحده قاعد على الأرض في المكان اللي قام منه الشاب ، مما سبب مضااااااااااااااااايقة شديدة للجالسين بشكل لا يصدق >>>>رصهم ..رص 
مساكين واحد منهم من الألم قام وصرخ 
ولمدة ربع ساه أو أكثر وهم يتهادروا 
هذا يقول مو شغلك وهذا يقول مانا قايم 
وقامت الشبقة . 
مثل هذا الشخص لا أحترمه أبداً وكثيراً ما أصادفه وعندما يقول لي ما تشوف أو ينظر لي بنظرة ...لا أتحرج من الرد عليه >>>>اذا انت كبير فأنا مريض ما أقدر ومره فانيه تعال من وقت تلاقي لك مكان ولا أستحي منه أبداً . 
وفئه تجيب كراسي,, عاد واقف عادي .. لو تبع الرحلات هاللي بدون رجول..
ويسدحه عالأرض .. افترش لك مساحه.. طيب وبعدين... ؟؟
مايمدي احد يقعد جنبه ولا وراه.. من برودة الحديد في هالجو .. وفوق هذا الحديد يضايق ..
ماعليه فيه ناس ما تتحمل وتحتاج لهالقعدات ولهالكراسي ..
بس اذا شفت شباب وخصوصا الحريم .. البنااات.. كل وحده جت بكرسيها ..
احم ... وقعدت ولا هامنها... دلاعه صراحه اعتبرها و انانيه ..
وتصيح بعدين..
نأتيك زحفا يا حسين..
بكرسيش عفر بتزحفي ..!!   
هذي سالفة الكراسي لا وعاد البعض حتى في المساجد 
تجيب كراسيها ويقعد يحط رجول على ريول 
كأنه قاعد على البحر ...لو عنده ظرف مو مشكله بس يقعد وكل شوي قام وفر الكرسي على جهه 
لا يمديك تقعد وراه ولا حتى بجنبه 
وراه ما تشوف شي وجمبه تلاقي ريوله في وجهك 
اتذكر مره من المراريت واحد منهم حاط رجول على ريول 
وأنا قاعد أسجل نقاط في المحاضرة وما فريت الا ريوله عندي مررررره 
قمت ووقفت ولفخت ريوله ونزلتها وأشرت له >>إششششششششششششش 
ولا كلمة وإن شفت رجولك مره فانيه كده ما تلوم الا نفسك 
هوه بلعها وسكت بدون أي كلمة . 
والا الأشكال واللبس اللي اني بنيه تلفت نظري مو بعد رجال !!
ابغى افهم حجاب ابو نفخه وشفايف ورديه كنها ماكله بوظه لو شاربه فيمتو .. وكرستاله في الخشم..
هذي وين موقعها في مجلس ابي عبدالله الحسين !!؟؟
وتالي تسمع صرختها..
لبيك ياحسين..
الحسين بريء من هيك اصناف..
و حسين زماننا المهدي ما يحتاج هيك لنصرته.. !!  
هذا النوع خيتي مع الأسف تراه مصداق للآية الشريفة التي معناها 
إذا هم في البحر دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين 
لكن إذا وصلوا البر ....على طول تلاقيهم في غيهم يعودون 
على الرغم من أن حضورهم أفضل مما يعملوه أثناء غيابهم  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  
>>>يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>>>

او اللي ولادها كلهم معاها.. وتجيك في وسط المجلس .. هذا يصارخ وهذا يهدر وهذا رايح وجاي وشوي ينداس بطنك منه.. 
يا اميروه ويش فيش على المسكينه...؟؟ويش تسوي بعد هالأم ..تبغى تتسمع..!!  
لا عااااد هذي مهي حجه..  تلم اولادها.. تعلمهم اصول المجلس.. تضبطهم.. اذا ما يفيد اللهم ادفع البلا ..
تقعد معاهم في مكان بعيد عن اكثر المستمعه لا يحوشهم ضرر .. مو في وسطتهم..!! 
هذي ليها حل بالتنسيق مع الوالد أول الأمر 
أو مع الأخوات ، على الرغم من أن حضور الأبناء الى المجالس الحسينية يعلمهم على در بالحسين عليه السلام 
لكن وكما قلتي أختي بالجلوس والحفاظ على قدسية المكان 
الذي يحضرون اليه ، الوالده حفظها الله ورعاها 
تذهب للمأتم مع الحجي زين العابدين ومن تجلس تلاقيه متغطي بعباة الوالده ويلعب بالبي إس بي ومره بعد مره صار من يصير النعي تلاقيه يسوي زي الحريم 
وينادي وااااااحسيناااااااااااااااه وا حسين 
بس ما تقصر وياه الوالده تصبر عليه  
سلبيات كثيره اللي نشوفها في مآتمنا
ما تنعد.. اللي يذكر موقف يشاركنا فيه لعل راعيه يقرأه ويبطله المرات القادمه..
بس هذا فيض من غيض..
والله يكون بالعون..
كلامي هذا بهدف النصيحه لا التقريع والتهزيأ
ان كنت عازما على التغيير 
فعفى الله عما سلف ان كان تصرفك ايها القارئ مشابها لما ذكرت..  
بالفعل هنا نصيحة لمن يطيب له أخذ النصيحة 
ويعزم على التغيير  
وهنيئا لمن اخذ ثواب كل مجلس وراعى ادابه وحق الله واوليائه والناس فيه.. 
وهنيئاً للعاملين 
هنيئاً لمن أسال دمعة على أبي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام 
أو حتى تباكى عليه عليه السلام  
لا للهروب هنا..
نعم للرد والمواجهه.. 
نعم للإستفادة مما تم طرحه وما تم الحديث عنه 
فهنا حديث من القلب الى القلب 
فقط يجب علينا العزم على التغيير  
وهنا أسجل نقطة حدثت لي شخصياً 
حيث كنت ممن يستمع في مجلس معين الى >>>>الحش 
الحش = الغيبة 
وكنت أستثقل الذهاب عن المجلس الذي في غيبة 
وأقول أنا لا أغتاب أحداً 
وهكذا يزين لي الشيطان 
وهي حالة إستمرت معي فترة من الزمن 
والحمد لله رب العالمين أصبحت بفضل الله وفضل أهل البيت 
إذا بدأ البعض في الغيبة أقف وأغادر المجلس فوراً 
وأذهب للجلسة الأخرى في نفس المكان فقط هرباً من الغيبة 
ولله الحمد والمنّة 
فلو أن أي انسان يفكر في العذاب الذي سيلحقة من جراء إستماعة للغيبة فقط فسوف يحسب الف حساب قبل قبوله بالأمر . 

و وفقكم لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن  
رحم الله والديش خيتي على هذا الموضوع الهادف 
وأثابك الله ووفقك بحق الزهراء أم الحسن 
وبحق أمها أبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
وبحق كل من له حق عند رب العالمين 
وأعطاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة  
خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## سر النجاة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم...
> 
> 
> 
> في هالمتصفح راح اكون اكثر من صريحه.. واتمنى كل من يرد على موضوعي 
> يحكم ضميره في البدايه ويواجه بصفحه بيضاء ويعترف بأخطاءه.. مو على شان ناخذ عنه فكره.. لا..
> على شان يعاهد نفسه ما يكررها و يحسن من ذاته للأفضل.. 
> سؤال اطرحه في بداية نقاشي.. 
> اين نحن من مأتم ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام..؟؟
> ...



 
الي يقرا موضوعش يقول 
هذي مو رايحة تتسمع 
هذي رايحة تسوي تقرير عن الي يصير في المآتم 

دمتي بخير

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
إن التفكر في أمر الرسالة الحسينية الباعثة على التضحية والإيثار وإعلاء كلمة الحق والداعية لحفظ الدين لمسئولية عظيمة تقع على عاتقنا كمناصرين لهذا الفكر العظيم ، لهذا يجب أن نسعى جاهدين لكي نكون خير من يُمثل هذه القيم العليا ، فقد ورد عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام أنهم إذا ما هل هلال المحرم كان لايرى ضاحكاً منهم عليهم السلام ، وبما أن الوصول لهذه المرتبة من الحزن يتطلب الكثير فلا أقلا من أن نسلك الآداب العامة والتي حافظ عليها جيل أهالينا وأجدادنا من قبل من تتبع آثار الدين والتقوى وإظهار الحزن على مصابهم عليهم السلام فالمتعارف عليه لدينا كشيعة آل محمد هو التخلي عن مظاهر الزينة ككل ـ مايعرف بالخلع ـ أي لبس الحداد والإبتعاد عن كل مامن شأنه الإخلال بتلك الصورة من مظاهر التزين والفرح وغيرها ، كذلك فإن للمجالس الحسينة حقها من الإحترام والإستماع والهدوء وحسن الإنصات لما في ذلك من مواساة لأهل البيت عليهم السلام أولا وثانياً إن حضور تلك المجالس بتلك الكيفية من الآداب الولائية لهي باعث للمرء أن يسمو بفكره ودينه وسلوكه إلى حيث الإيمان والإلتزام الحقيقي هذا إذا ماتفكر في جوانب الرسالة الحسينية من أعماق قلبه وروحه ... 
الإمام الحسين عليه السلام وصل لمرحلة عظيمة من الجهاد والصبر والتضحية ولا أعظم من التضحية بالنفس والأخ والولد روحي له الفداء إذ يقول /
آلهي تركت الخلق طرا في هواك ..... وأيتمت العيال لكي أراك 
فإن قطعتني بالحب أربا ........ لما مال الفؤاد إلى سواك ... 
بعد كل هذه التضحية من أجل الدين ومن أجلنا الا يجدر بنا أن نضحي بأقل القليل من التخلي قليلاً عن زخرف هذه الدنيا من زينة وفرح ، والإنسجام في أجواء المصيبة بكل جوارحنا ....  
ونهاية المطاف لا يسعني إلا شكرالأخت الفاضلة أميرة المرح

----------


## Princess

> أختي أميره إلي قلتيه صحيح 
> لكن سالفة الأطفال الأم ويش تسوي هي بعد ماودها يكونوا أطفالها مصدر ازعاج لكن لو الأب يساعد الأم بعد وياخذ أطفاله معاه بيكون أهون على الأم لكن لو بتجر وياها ثلاثة أو أربعة أكيد بيكون فوضى يعني لو عندها ولد عمره أربع سنوات وطالع فيقدر الأب يطلع معاه ماله داعي كل شي على الأم 
> وأما بقية الموضوع مانقول إلا الله يهدي بناتنا ويصلحهم 
> والله يعطيكِ العافية



 :rolleyes:  عزيزتي اكرر الياهل من نعومة اظافره اذا بيتعلم ان هذا المكان عيب يسوو فيه كذا واذا لاقى امه تنهره و تعاقبه لو صدر منه تصرف يضايق الأخرين راح يكون عال العال.. الا عاد اذا الياهل عنيد وراسه يابس الله لا يبلانا وهذيلا قليلين..
اما تقعد لا حس ولا خبر ولا همك الله ومخلتنه على كيفه هذا اللي مانرضاه وهذا المقصود..
وصادقه بس مو كل الأباء يتحملو ياخذو اولادهم.. كثر ما تتحمل الأم.. واجرها على الله والجنه تحت قدمها.. 
والله يهدي بناتنا يارب ياكريم
تسلمي حبابه منوره
لا عدمناش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا جدا
> 
> اود ان الفت انتبه الجميع ان مصيبة الحسين شاملة ليش فقط الشهادة وانما هي ثورة ضد الظلم وضد الهمجية وضد الاسائة الى الاخرين وضد السكوت عن المنكر ومع الامر بالمعروف وانها جاءت لتعلمنا اصول التربية نستنبط منها محاسن الاخلاق والتربية الصحية ومعرفة الله وان نكون مع الحق ضد الباطل
> 
> وان الاحداث التى جرت في واقعة الطف جرت بالسيف والدم واللسان وفوق كل ذالك من اجل رفع كلمة الله 
> الله ينصر دينك.. كلام سليم وميه ميه تسلم خيو 
> وكل ما يجري الان في مجتمعنا من اجرام اي نعم اجرام من سرقات اثناء المجالس الحسينية ومشاجرات تنتهي احيانا بقتل احد الخصوم بسبب التربية الخاطئة وعدم الاقتداء بتربيه اهل البيت عليهم السلام والتقليل من اهمية مصائبهم وعدم الاكتراث من البعض بأهمية هذا اليوم 
> عاد السرقات دي لحالها موضوع منفصل يبغى ليها ويطول فيه النقاش
> حسبي الله على من لا ذمة ولا ضمير عنده.. 
> ...



تسلم خيوو
لفته جميله منك
لا عدمناك
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> في البدايه عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام
> اجرنا واجرش حبابه
> 
> هلا امووور والله كــ انك متربعه بقلبي
> هلا فيش .. كح كح ويش هالغبره وين هالغبه !! 
> صدقتي غناتي في كل كلمة قلتيها وخااصه الجهالوه يضيقوا الخلق بس تدري من المفترض ان الاطفال نوديهم معانا 
> حتى لو انهم مافهموا بس فطريا وحسينا جانب حسينيا ســينموا معهم ,,
> ماقلت اني خلوهم في البيت.. ضروري ناخذهم بس نعلمهم و نوجههم مو محل لعب ومصارخ واكل و تكفيخ وتشوت في خلق الله هذا..
> هذا محل ادب واستماع و تثقيف ومشاركه للمصيبه.. 
> ...



 
افا عليش منوره
وهالمره وكل مره
وعن القطاعه
تسلمي وحياش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 
> 
> 
> *اولا عظم الله لكم الاجر* 
> اجرنا و اجرش فديتش..
> 
> 
> *ثانيا اييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله ياامور جبتيها ع المضبوووط* 
> 
> ...





ربي يسلمش ويخليش
ووقت ما تتذكري شي ارجعي
تنورينا غناتووه

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

*السلام عليكم جميعا*
*فعلا هالمشاكل موجودة بكثرة* 
*واحس كل مالها وتزداد كل سنة اكثر من السنة الي قبلها*
*ما اقول الا العجل العجل العجل ياصاحب الزمان....*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صحيح في تصرفات كتير تضايق
وش انسوي 
لا وازيدش من الشعر بيت
في ناس يتضايقوا من صياح المستمعه 
وين ما نطقها عوجه

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

   ابنتي العزيزة  أميرة المرح 

  جزاك الله خيرا  يقول الامام علي عليه ( كفا بالمرء شغلا عن عيب غيره عيبه)
  ونحن نرفع اصواتنا بالايجاب مع صوت الحق الامام الحسين ونقول لبيك ان لم يجبك لساني عند استغا ثتك 
  للاسف الشديد ان مجا لسنا لايلتفت اليها من اصحاب الفكر والاهتمام بالمجتمع  وبالذات في ايام محرم و صفر  
 وانا هنا سوف اعمق الجرح لا نه لا بد من نقره حتى ينزف لعلنا نعي ما يجري 
 حولنا وما يحك لنا 
  رئو المحا ربين والاعداء لنا ان في مجا لس الاما م الحسين قوة لا تظا هيها قوة   تحررنا من انفسنا وتذوبنا في خط وهدف الثورة العا رمه 
 لذا رصدونا وحا ولو ا ان يبعدونا فلم يتمكنو ولن يتمكنوا 
 فحا ولو ان يخترقونا ولقد تمكنوا وو ضعوا السم في العسل للاسف الشديد 
  رصدة وبعض الاخوة  المتا جرة بالمخدرات بشتى صنو فها في المواتم رجالا او نساء  في الاحساء وفي القطيف 
  وامور اخرى اتمنى ترصد وتحا رب بكل قوة حتى لا تصبح المنفعة ضا رة 
       خدمتكم شرف يا حسين للاشراف     عزنه ونفتخر بيها ولا تنعاف
  خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
    بو كوثر

----------


## Princess

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآله محمد 
> ياما شفت مثل هالناس واعظم 
> بس ويش نقول
> نقول يالله الستر .. 
> بالنسبة للجوال 
> أممممم
> أعتقد أنه لو حط على الصامت مافي أي ضرر
> بس ساعات مزي ينسى يقول بحطه بعد شوي 
> ...



حياش الكريم منوره حبابه لا عدمتش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياما نشوف العجايب من الناس
والله صج يقهرو ويبطو القلب
وديك اللي تجي لج بمكياجها والكحله كأنها رايحه معاريس استغفر الله ربي
والعبايه اللي من بعيد تلمع والعبايه الكتافي والنقاب 
وغير الحركات اللي تبط القلب اللي يسووها اذا وحده شافت صاحبتها قامت تسلم وتحضن وتبوس فيها تقوم في وسط المحاضره استني على من تخلص القرايه بعدين قومي سلمي على صاحبتش والله يعني يقهرووو مدري كيف مايستحوو على الاقل احترمي المكان اللي جالسه فيه 
والجوالات ياعلي كل شوي جوال يدق حطيه صامت بعدين كلمي على راحتش اذا رحتي بيتكم
بس مايستحو يخلوه عام علشان يدلعو بالجوال كأن مافي الا هم عندهم جوالات في الدنيا
حتى لو قالو اليهم حطو صامت يطنشو ولايجيبو خبر

والله صج يقهروووو


يعطيك العافيه ع الموضوع 
وعذرا على الاطاله

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
عذرا الظروف والوقت ابعدتنا عن هذا المتصفح لوقت ليس بقصير..  :embarrest: 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مأجورين بمصاب أبا عبد الله
> عليكم السلام خيه.. اجرنا و اجرش
> يا أمور بالصراحه طرحك للموضوع خلاني أذكر
> إلي أشوفه في المأتم حدث ولاحرج
> والي كان يقهرني أكثر شيء عدم وقوفهم لدعاء للحجه عليه السلام اللهم عجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه الشريف 
> يقعدوو يطالعوو في الواحد لا ويتبسمو
> ان لم تستحي فأفعل ما تشتهي!!
> نفسي في ذيك اللحظه اتلهم من روسهم
> ...





تسلمي خيه لا خلا ولا عدم منوره 
الله يهديهم ويصلح حالهم
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> سلآآآآم امورره
> عليكم سلام ربي ورحمته
> ما اتوقعت كل هالسوالف في جميع المآتم افكرر بس احنااا خخخ
> ههههههههههه ليش بس انتون.. حاله شاذه !
> بقولش عن اللي صار ليي السنه والله مستغربه حدي من اللي سوته الاادميه طوط طوط 
> ...<< لا تخافي مو سب خخخ
>  لا ماخفت..
> يا طويلة العمر هذا في اول يوم للمجلس بالعصر رحت وكان زحمه واني اتنطط بين الاوااادم عشان اصير قداام لانه فيه سعى اشوي خخخ 
> الا اجي لي وحده ومعاها بنتها تقريباً عمرها اممم 4 او 5 سنوات تعتبر كبيره وتفهم انه هذا مأتم واتصير قداامي المهم ما علينا ما قنا شي ،،
> ...





ربي يسلمش ويخليش و مثابه 
منوره ولو المتصفح ليكم اهدرو فيه على كيفكم
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> أولا مأجورين ومثابين بمصيبة أباعبدالله الحسين ع
> 
> 
> وثاني شيء تسلمي على الطرح القيم و الهادف خيه
> اجرنا واجرش خيه وربي يسلمش 
> 
> وكل اللي قلتيه صحيح مئة بالمئة و ياليت يستفيد منه الجميع
> ياليت ثم ياليت
> 
> ...





ممممممم الأم تتحمل الذنب الأكبر
لأنها ماعلمت اولادها ولا عودتهم
على ان المجلس احترام وهدوء
ماتوقع الطفل من صغره اذا تعلم هذا الشي عدل وهذا مو عدل بيعاند
الا في حالة استثنائيه
ولكل قاعده شواذ.. بس اذا ولادها كلهم كذا وهم جيش ما شالله ربي يخليهم ليها !!
وين الخلل ؟؟
فيهم والا فيها !!

وياليت لو الأباء يتعاونو .. فيما ندر اذا لقيتي واحد متعاون ..

تسلمي ولا خلا ولا عدم
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> مرحبا أمورة ..
> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> مراااحب
> شخبارش غناتي من الرفيس والمرافس ..
>  حاليا زينه والحمدلله الله يعدي الأربعين على خير 
> والله أمور موضوعك جبتيه في الصميم
> لان الكل صاير يعيش هالوضع المتعب ..
> ...





يعافيش ويخليش
وزيارة صاحب المصيبه يعطيش
منوره
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

> السلام على ابن سدرة المنتهى 
> السلام على ابن جنة المأوى 
> السلام على ابن زمزم والصفا
> 
> عدت والعود أحمد>>كنا إلا أحد سأل عنش
> افا  هذي اللي باشابق وياها مو رديت عليش عفر وقلت انتظرش  التغلي ماقدر عليه هااا
> يالله ندخل في النقاش بس بلا عتب
> أولا بالنسبه للجوالات هداويش الناس تتسمع ولا فجأه إلاهو صوت جوالهم مفزع الدنيا ومشتت المستمعه ومخليهم ما يعرفوا يتسمعوا دله حطي هزاز إذا ماتبغي تخليه في البيت بس أني أشوف لو تخليه في البيت أحسن لش ولينا
> اذا لحالها يفضل وياها الجوال لو تاخرت لو شي لا يخافو عليها بس مثل ماذكرتي هزاز
> ...



هااا وين بقايا التعليق .. وسلامتكم من التعب
ننتظر ... سوالفكم

تسلمي خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وإهلك آعدائهم ،،*

*يعطيش العافيه اميره ،،*

*هالموضوع بالذآت والله دخلته وآآجد بش مارديت قلت وقت إلا آروق*

*ومآبخلي في قلبي* 

*اول شي مرهـ كنت رآيحه آتسمع شوي إلا دآخلين شلة بنآت من عمري ويآي في* 

*المدرسهـ  ،،*

*طبعاً كل وحدهـ عبآيتهآ غير وتقريباً آكثر وحدهـ عاقلهـ ومحترمهـ المكآن إلا رآيحهـ لهـ*

*نوعاً ما عبآيتهآ الكم كلهـ ملوون وطبعاً وحدهـ من العبآيات الجدد* 

*إلا كل الكم يكون قطعهـ ملوونهـ وكل وحدهـ عندهآ كرسيهآ وقعدوو وهم كل سوآلف*

*وحدهـ توه يقول إلا يقرا صلو على محمد وآل محمد* 

*إلا هي تقول إلا إياهآ يالله خلص وهي تستهبل تقول مرهـ نعسآنه  مادام* 

*نسعانه إتركي عنش السوآلف عجل* 

*وقلة الأدب هون كنآ قآعدين اني وبنات اختي واختي على الأرض وهم* 

*ورانا مباشرة وهم على الكرسي وإلا وحده هذي اني مادري والله وش اسميها* 

*زين قاعده على الكرسي قعدي عدل له سآدحه نفسها على الكرسي*

*وطبعاً الكشه طالعهـ  وتالي شوي إلا رجولها تجي على تقريباً اكتافنا اني* 

*وبنت اختي من كثر ماهي مو قاعده عدل كل مااطلع فيها شوي كان تتآدب*

*وهي ابداً عادي والله ولاهامنها لو ماتالي شوي وشالت رجولها*

*والسيد يقرأ وهي مره تطلع الكشه زياده ومره تدخل شعره خخ ،،*

*اما سالفة الجهآل حدث ولاحرج والله ،*

*مَره في وحده نتسمع ولد يصيح عند الباب وهي في النص تقريباً وبعيده*

*والله ولاراحت له وهو فازع المكآن لو مآ إلا توزع الماي قعدت تحآول تسكته ،،*

*مو اقول إلا عندهم جهآل لايروحو بالعكس من حقهم يروحو ويتسمعو بش*

*ياتفهمي ولادش قبل ماتروحي بالمكان إلا رآيحه لهـ ياتخليهم إيا ابوهم او امهم او اخوتش*

*او أي احد احسن ليها وإلى إلا يتسمعو ولايقعدو كل شوي آحد* 

*يفلت عليها كلمه وإلا شي  ،،*

*تسلمي اميره ع الطرح ،،*

*لاعدمنآ إطروحآتك المميزهـ والمفيدهـ يالغلا ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Princess

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم 
> حياش الله خيتي أميرة المرح
> يحييك خيو ويبارك فيك
> شفت الموضوع من البداية وحبيت اني آخذ وقتي لأرى الردود من بعض الإخوة والأخوات 
> وبالفعل كما توقعت من الجميع كانوا مفل ما يقولوا يبردوا الخاطر ، وللعلم إن شاء الله محتوى هذا الموضوع سوف يوضع على شكل نقاط ويعطى لأحد المشايخ ان شاء الله تعالى ، جزاكم الله كل الخير . 
> ما شالله عليهم عقول راجحه و فكر نير ربي يبارك فيهم ويديم عليهم نعمة الولايه
> وتسلم خيوو على المبادره لا عدمناكم
> ...





ورااهم
>>>>>>

----------


## Princess

> >>>>







> هذي ليها حل بالتنسيق مع الوالد أول الأمر 
> أو مع الأخوات ، على الرغم من أن حضور الأبناء الى المجالس الحسينية يعلمهم على در بالحسين عليه السلام 
> لكن وكما قلتي أختي بالجلوس والحفاظ على قدسية المكان الذي يحضرون اليه ، 
> تسلم .. والله يكثر من يفكر كتفكيركم
> الوالده حفظها الله ورعاها 
> تذهب للمأتم مع الحجي زين العابدين ومن تجلس تلاقيه متغطي بعباة الوالده ويلعب بالبي إس بي ومره بعد مره صار من يصير النعي تلاقيه يسوي زي الحريم 
> وينادي وااااااحسيناااااااااااااااه وا حسين 
> بس ما تقصر وياه الوالده تصبر عليه 
> ههههههههههه فديته.. عساه دوم هيك وخله يصرخ ويتفاعل احسن من اللي قالبين الحسينيه ملعب..
> ...







> فمان الكريم






ووالديك خيو
وتسلم عالتواجد 
لا عدمت ارائكم القيمه
نورتنا وياهلا
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ها إلاوه بتشابقي وياي تراني خوافه 
ترى التشره مو عليش بس زي ماقلتي أحب أتغلى  :embarrest: 





> هااا وين بقايا التعليق 
> يوووووووووه ترى نسينا الموضوع زي مارحتي ولاجيتي 
> .. وسلامتكم من التعب
> الله يسلمش
> ننتظر ... سوالفكم
> مادري گنه مالي زاغر أسولف 
> 
> تسلمي خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه 
> دمتي بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن



بس كنت حابه أسمع أراء الآخرين في النقاط 
يالله مادام ماحدطرح رآي أحتفظ برآيي لنفسي
الله وياكم

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد 

السلـآم عليك ياابا عبد الله الحسين 


خيتو اميرة المرح لفت انتباهي الناس الي مايحترمو آدآب المجلس الكثير شفتهم 

حتى انه البعض يقعدو يسولفوو ويضحكو ماكنهم جايين للأِمام الحسين والبعض يحوسو بالجوال 

والي تسكت طفلها  :weird: 

والبعض صحيح يجي علشان البركه 

فيعني هوه مثلـآ في حسينية فلـآن يسمع انه احسينية

 تانيه توزع حاجه احسن يترك الحسينيه الي كل مره يروح فيها 

وبعض الشياب يروحو عشان القدوو ههههههه

موضوع يستحق النقاش خيتو اميره  بارك الله فيكي 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا امووره


اللي قتليه صح وألف صح

يعني في وسط المحاضرة تسمعي صوت طفل يصيح

أمبى حلاوه امبى امي امبى .... الخ

وين أمه عنه 

وين خواته

مو موجودين
؟؟


هذا مو أدب 


يعني الواحد جاي يسمع ولا ويش

جاي يسمع مصائب أهل البيت مو جاي يلعب ويضحك


يعني المفروض يعرفوا الحد


ولا سالفة البنات اللي يجوا للتعارف


اني فلانه وعلانه
وكل وحده حاطه موسيقى ( نغمه) شكل 


اللي حاطه موسيقى كلاسيك واللي مادري ويش


اني شفت ولو مااشفت ماتكلمت

وكل وحده تحط جوالها عدها في يدها ويرن ويزعج الناس


والفضوول يخيليهم يدوروا يشوفوا شو صاير

طيب ياجماعه طنشوا


كونوا احسن منها


يعني مافي أدب كلش

طار الأدب

ولا البنات اللي كل وحده حاطه لها مكياج شكل

استغفر الله جايين ويش

مـأتم ولا وشوو

يعني وش هذا

اني شفت بنت في عمر يعني 11 سنه

عبايه فيها كرستال وفي الكم زي الخيوط العراض وكلهم كرستال

وأخر صيحات المكياج 


كحل ازرق ولماع وكريم اساس والخصل طالعه كل وحده لون

والروج الأحمر غامق


وجوتي بوت ووردي واحمر وابيض ثيابها

والبوت وردي


تلفت النظر

يعني غريبه 

ماتستحي

بصراااحه زودوها

يعني بدل مايجوا يسمعوا يجوا يلعبوا


أستغفر الله


تحياتي

----------


## madreed

تعليقي على الموضوع قصير جدا
لأني موافق الي طرح الموضوع في كل كلمة
الله يخليه انشاء الله
الا فيه قضيه
المرأه الي عندها اولادها
طبعا لا تعتبي عليها
اعتبي على ابوهم
يفلتهم على امهم وينساهم
وياريت يروح يسمع

@@@@@@@@@@

----------

